# Eyeshadow Group Swatches



## CaraAmericana (Dec 24, 2007)

From Left: Moss Scape(paint pot), Greensmoke, Sumptuous Olive, Humid, Swimming, Golden Olive, Juxt, Aquavert(Aquadisiac).





From top: MoonFlower(Strange Hybrid), Deep Truth, Tilt, Zonk Bleu, Parrot(Originals), Steamy





From left: Espresso, Tempting, Bronze, Soba, Goldmine, Ricepaper, Blanc Type, Shroom, Nylon





From left: Shale, SatinTaupe, Fertile(Strange Hybrid), Moth Brown(Barbie), BeautyMarked, Cranberry, Paradisco, Naked Lunch





From Left: Cranberry, Paradisco, Naked Lunch, Slip Pink, Playful(Barbie), Whistle(Barbie)


My 5yr son donate his arm for swatches too! He thought it was cool I was coloring his arm


----------

